# New guy from Tennessee here.



## tnwoodsman (Jul 10, 2021)

Joined last year when researching skiffs and just realized I have never made a post.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

tnwoodsman said:


> Joined last year when researching skiffs and just realized I have never made a post.


Welcome!


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Man, 3 TN guys in one week lol, must be a record. Welcome from Tullahoma. What part of the state do you call home?


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## tnwoodsman (Jul 10, 2021)

bob_esper said:


> Man, 3 TN guys in one week lol, must be a record. Welcome from Tullahoma. What part of the state do you call home?


I am from East Tennessee around Knoxville area.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Welcome. So did you end up buying a skiff? If so, tell us more and show some pix.


----------



## tnwoodsman (Jul 10, 2021)

Zika said:


> Welcome. So did you end up buying a skiff? If so, tell us more and show some pix.


I didish. I ended up with a Towee Calusa Pro.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Sweet. Always loved those little skiffs and they are very popular up your way. Have fun and post some fish slime shots.


----------



## clinchmtnboy (6 mo ago)

Welcome from East Tennessee!!


----------



## ckh405 (Oct 10, 2020)

sweet boat!


----------



## tnwoodsman (Jul 10, 2021)

ckh405 said:


> sweet boat!


Thanks


----------



## Haulinvols (Feb 25, 2019)

Welcome from another fellow Knoxville area member.


----------



## krivit (Aug 24, 2020)

Sweet looking rig there! Mind if I ask what the carabiner on the TM cable is for?


----------



## finnish lines (6 mo ago)

Welcome. I love that skiff. I have never seen anything like that before but that is why i joined the forum. Really nice ride.


----------



## Mac 763 (11 mo ago)

Welcome


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Greetings!


----------



## tnwoodsman (Jul 10, 2021)

krivit said:


> Sweet looking rig there! Mind if I ask what the carabiner on the TM cable is for?


The carabiner is for my anchor. Anchor line is stored in the bow so I just clipped it to the trolling motor cable when I was trailering.


----------



## TeamJib (5 mo ago)

Hey, new from TN here too. I also run a towee.


----------



## Marshskeeter (5 mo ago)

And...another new guy from TN too, and sorta new to TN as well. Interested in a Towee myself. Anyone with a Towee in East TN near Chattanooga or Cleveland?


----------



## TeamJib (5 mo ago)

Marshskeeter said:


> And...another new guy from TN too, and sorta new to TN as well. Interested in a Towee myself. Anyone with a Towee in East TN near Chattanooga or Cleveland?


yeah bunch of us with Towee's in Chattanooga


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

I've seen several up my way with a Towee on the Elk. I'm building a HD slightly larger aluminum version of a Towee later this fall.


----------



## TeamJib (5 mo ago)

bob_esper said:


> I've seen several up my way with a Towee on the Elk. I'm building a HD slightly larger aluminum version of a Towee later this fall.


Used to fish that one a lot but haven't been over there in the last couple of years.


----------



## Tom (Mar 26, 2007)

Really nice rig.


----------



## tnwoodsman (Jul 10, 2021)

TeamJib said:


> Hey, new from TN here too. I also run a towee.


Hey welcome aboard.


----------



## tnwoodsman (Jul 10, 2021)

Marshskeeter said:


> And...another new guy from TN too, and sorta new to TN as well. Interested in a Towee myself. Anyone with a Towee in East TN near Chattanooga or Cleveland?


I am from the Oak Ridge/Knoxville area.


----------



## TeamJib (5 mo ago)

tnwoodsman said:


> I am from the Oak Ridge/Knoxville area.


Ha pretty sure I knew where that boat ramp was in the photo, just wasn't going to say anything.


----------



## tnwoodsman (Jul 10, 2021)

TeamJib said:


> Ha pretty sure I knew where that boat ramp was in the photo, just wasn't going to say anything.


Yeah it’s a pretty recognizable and sketchy place. If I remember correctly, on that trip all I seen laying in the parking lot was a couple of needles and a pair of panties.


----------

